

Derek Powazek: Pixish Closing 10/31 (What He Learned About Community, User Generated Content, and Launching) - brm
http://powazek.com/posts/1370

======
MicahWedemeyer
_In nine months we only grew to about 5,000 members_

sigh...My startup has been running for almost 2 years and I've only got 4000
members. Still, we're profitable now, so I try to focus on revenue and not
think too much about raw membership.

Still, I wonder why someone would just shut it down? A site with a community
of 5000 is surely worth something to someone. Sell it to a friend for a beer
or two?

~~~
brm
If I had to guess he's shutting it down in large majority because of the
tiresome spec work debate

~~~
gojomo
Powazek mentions "We underestimated the “spec work” issue." You mention "the
tiresome spec work debate". Not having followed Pixish previously, can someone
give a nutshell summary of this debate/festering issue?

~~~
pm
"Spec work" refers to speculative work. A client will ask one or more
designers to each submit one or more designs with no guarantee of getting paid
unless their work is selected as the winning bid.

It should not be confused with pro bono work, where the work is unpaid but the
relationship between client and designer is transparent.

The practice is by no means limited to the design industry, but due to the
nature of work involved, is where it is most rampant.

------
ojbyrne
I've never met Derek (we've exchanged emails), but I feel a certain kinship.
His previous startup was <http://jpgmag.com>. The real lesson for me is that
there's a lot of luck in every startup. You can do everything right, and still
fail, or do everything wrong, and still succeed.

------
callmeed
I have to admit, until now I hadn't heard of Pixish ... and I work in the
photo/imaging space.

Out of curiousity, is Derek on HN? What is to become of Pixish's assets and
IP? I know people that could leverage this platform.

